# Re: Subcategories, But Which?



## Termy (Aug 8, 2021)

*Re: Subcategories, But Which?*

Soups, stews - whatever. 

Stir fry. We have it sometimes. Made it with chicken, beef and even filet mignon. 

We do not thicken it, it goes over rice and I put soy sauce on mine. 

So is it a soup or a stew ? Or either actually ?

Personally I think it would be good in either category but this is not a personal matter. What do YOU think ? 

T


----------



## cookieee (Aug 8, 2021)

Personally, in my recipe files, I file stir-fries under the main meat category.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 8, 2021)

I would put it under International Cuisines.


----------

